# Is Orca the best bang for the buck?



## foxxer (Apr 15, 2007)

Story in a nutshell:
- need to buy a bike to get fit, join a club.
- 29yrs old. Use to be a pro cyclist from 9yrs - 16yrs. Havent cycled since
- went into bike store today, was introduced to a whole new generation of bikes.
- orbea 2007 orca was very attractive
- im looking to buy a bike tomorrow, need to get fit by summer for my wedding. 
- im a total rookie at picking a bike, parts etc
- budget, $5000

questions:
- if i have a budget of $5000, whats the best bike to buy, any brand, any type.
- is the Orbea, 2007 Orca, some kind of "the ferrari of bikes" another post reffered to it as this.
- if Orbea Orca, 2007 is not the one, what is?

Whats important to me:
- the bike motivates me to get out and get fit
- it looks great
- performance (meaning, it doesnt demotivate me as i ride it becasue its slow)

ok...hope this point format can help get me quick answers and support before tomorrow.

thanks.

foxxer


----------



## Chuck415 (Mar 20, 2007)

Best value? I have always recommended Giant TCRs to friends looking for a really good bike at a reasonable price. You can get a 2006 Giant TCR 0 (dura-ace components) on sale at most Giant dealers for less than $3,000. A 2006 TCR 2 (ultegra) is a bargain these days at $1499. You can save money with the TCRs and upgrade to a better wheelset.

With that being said, I'm very biased towards the Orbea Orca. The ride quality, stiffness, weight and appearance can't be beat. The Orbea lifetime warranty on frames is also a huge plus. I currently have a 2004 Orca and love the bike. But I'm in the process of getting a 2007 Orca. Lighter, stiffer (laterally) with a similar ride quality as the previous Orcas... I shouldn't get it but it's just a beautiful, amazing frameset.

If $5,000 is your budget, you need to account for pedals, shoes, helmet, computer, clothing, pumps, etc... depending on what you get it could be a couple hundred dollars to $1,000+. So if you can afford the new Orca, you won't be disappointed. 

However, the best bang for the buck would be getting a 2006 Giant TCR or a 2006 Orca on sale. Take your time tomorrow and test ride as many bikes as possible. Also, find a good LBS that will spend time with you, fix fit issues and swap out components. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## wilric44 (Mar 4, 2007)

You cannot go wrong with the Orca, but if you want some change in your pocket the Onix is just as good. Before you drop 5gs purchase a bike to see if you want to get back into the riding. Your going to need more than one bike, so get one that you can ride in any weather. Ride a few bikes before dropping 5gs, there are so many bikes out there. Orbea prorbably has a 500 dollar import tax on it, along with another 500 for name.


----------

